# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen Marian61

## Marian61

Hai 

Ik ben Marian vouw van 61 jaar . Al ruim anderhalfjaar pijn in de rug door hernia...

----------


## johanvds

Oeh dat is vervelend. Is er niks aan te doen om het te verlichten?

----------

